# Marshmellow



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Marshmellow.

Well, here I am again. I went home briefly with a very nice lady, but she already had a cat and we didn't get along. When she talked about me, she said "Marshmellow gets along very well with me, very affectionate, keeps herself clean and uses litter box always." So, just because I don't get along very well with other cats and dogs, I like kids very much, and am quite a good girl. I'm waiting for you - please come and see me today! 










Marshmellow is for adoption at Animal Allies in Duluth, MN.

http://www.animalallies.net/


----------

